# Biden Must Send Troops Back To Afghanistan-Rescue Americans



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.

Even if the numbers the Biden administration is announcing were true, one would ask why so many Afghans (almost none of whom have VISAs or any documentation, and whose friendliness to America is a question mark) -and why so relatively few Americans ?

But I haven't seen a shred of evidence that a single American has been rescued and evacuated. Has anyone SEEN a single AMERICAN here in the US, who was allegedly evacuated from Afghanistan ? One would think their pictures would be all over the internet. Videos of them at home in Georgia, Ohio, Nebraska, Montana, etc, being interviewed on their front lawns, or in their living rooms would be all over the news. That's exactly what we saw when the US hostages were released from Iran in 1981. We saw them before they even left the airport on their arrivals.











Even the Biden administration, while minimizing the numbers as much as they can, admits that there are still Americans stuck in Afghanistan, and needing to be rescued. Reports are that the Taliban are going house to house, hunting these Americans down, and killing them when they find them. They are also killing Afghans who were friendly to the US military, and assisted in translating.

One report was about a 10 year old girl whose whole family was murdered before her eyes, and then taken as a child bride for a Taliban army officer. Were is this girl now ? Looks like Joe Biden isn't asking that question, or is the least bit concerned about it. A few weeks ago, Mitch McConnell stated that Biden needed to send US troops back in to Afghanistan, and just do what the French did. Send in dozens of SUVs and buses under military escort, and get the people out.

Biden's incredible actions of removing US troops entirely (against the advice of his military generals), while Americans were still in the country, has astonished the whole world, including our closest allies like the UK and France who, unlike Biden, both got their people out to safety.
As a result of Biden's callous indifference, Americans still in Afghanistan are reported to be in hiding, every minute wondering if they will get caught and be beheaded.

This issue has not changed one iota from what it was 2 months ago. Biden has left this unresolved, and how in the world can anybody extend an ounce of trust, in any way to this man, who does not even act to protect his own countrymen ? (noting that to Biden, they are not "countrymen", because as a pure globalist, Biden has no country, and obviously, owes allegiance to no country in particular)

McConnell demands Biden commit to sending more troops back to Afghanistan

Not Shocking: The Taliban Are Hunting Americans Stranded by Biden in Afghanistan​Are we shocked? The Taliban know as long as Joe Dementia remains president, we’re not going to re-invade. We’re out of Afghanistan. Our longest war is over. It was a

Taliban soldiers are reportedly going door-to-door and executing people – 'They haven't stopped killing'​After the Taliban seized Afghanistan last month, it made a point of issuing conciliatory words. But worrying reports are already emerging about its brutal rule.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.
> 
> Even if the numbers the Biden administration is announcing were true, one would ask why so many Afghans (almost none of whom have VISAs or any documentation, and whose friendliness to America is a question mark) -and why so relatively few Americans ?
> 
> ...


Just how many US citizens are there now, do you know???


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.
> 
> Even if the numbers the Biden administration is announcing were true, one would ask why so many Afghans (almost none of whom have VISAs or any documentation, and whose friendliness to America is a question mark) -and why so relatively few Americans ?
> 
> ...



Afghan Americans don't need US visas.. They have US passports..  .. and they cannot be forced to leave Afghanistan..

Further, the US State Dept has had level 4 travel warnings about Afghanistan for years.


----------



## gulfman (Oct 10, 2021)

Biden done surrendered.Those folks are on their own.


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

gulfman said:


> Biden done surrendered.Those folks are on their own.



They were warned not to travel to a war zone. They also knew Trump reduced troop size from 13,000 to 2500  and had released 5,000 Taliban from prison in 2020.

Talk about "nanny state".


----------



## jillian (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.
> 
> Even if the numbers the Biden administration is announcing were true, one would ask why so many Afghans (almost none of whom have VISAs or any documentation, and whose friendliness to America is a question mark) -and why so relatively few Americans ?
> 
> ...


He said they weee going to keep troops nearby, dum dum 

maybe Donald shouldn’t have said we were leaving without setting preconditions.


----------



## gulfman (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> They were warned not to travel to a war zone. They also knew Trump reduced troop size from 13,000 to 2500  and had released 5,000 Taliban from prison in 2020.
> 
> Talk about "nanny state".


The same reason I won't go to Chicago


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Just how many US citizens are there now, do you know???


Not an exact number, and I doubt if anyone knows that, Also, the number is changing, as some of the ones who were there, have been killed by the Taliban (whom the Biden administration is insanely referring to as "professional")


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

The dangerous thing about Afghanistan at this time in history, is how political and radical the Biden administration is right now. If it were any other time in history, we'd see those American's being welcomed home from the war zone with fanfare, and huge receptions to be blasted all over our TV's, but nope nothing. It's as if they made these service men and women swear to secrecy not to speak to the media or anything about their experiences there, and what happened on their way out, and who has been left behind. Look at what happened to the one's that did speak out. Something is very rotten in Denmark I tell ya, and a cover up is taking place it seems. No one cares about what Trump's role was in it or any politician's role was in it, but what needs to be known now is the Truth. If we have unfinished business in Afghanistan, then we need to be aware of that, and we need to get to it. No politician should be using politics to cancel out our duties as American's, and especially our duties to stop murderers if we have knowledge of murderers murdering innocent people in the world.

God blessed us with the power and might to effect change, otherwise if change is needed in order to stop the carnage and killings of the innocents in the world, and if we decide to disobey and ignore the blessings that have been granted onto us, then those blessings will be taken away.


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> The dangerous thing about Afghanistan at this time in history, is how political and radical the Biden administration is right now. If it were any other time in history, we'd see those American's being welcomed home from the war zone with fanfare, and huge receptions to be blasted all over our TV's, but nope nothing. It's as if they made these service men and women swear to secrecy not to speak to the media or anything about their experiences there, and what happened on their way out, and who has been left behind. Look at what happened to the one's that did speak out. Something is very rotten in Denmark I tell ya, and a cover up is taking place it seems. No one cares about what Trump's role was in it or any politician's role was in it, but what needs to be known now is the Truth. If we have unfinished business in Afghanistan, then we need to be aware of that, and we need to get to it. No politician should be using politics to cancel out our duties as American's, and especially our duties to stop murderers if we have knowledge of murderers murdering innocent people in the world.
> 
> God blessed us with the power and might to effect change, otherwise if change is needed in order to stop the carnage and killings of the innocents in the world, and if we decide to disobey and ignore the blessings that have been granted onto us, then those blessings will be taken away.



LOLOL.. ENRON still doesn't have a pipeline across Afghanistan.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> Afghan Americans don't need US visas.. They have US passports..  .. and they cannot be forced to leave Afghanistan..
> 
> Further, the US State Dept has had level 4 travel warnings about Afghanistan for years.


These are the SIVs that friendly Afghans have to come to the US, but that's not who's coming here.  Afghans without documentation of any kind are who is coming here unvetted, some of whom could be terrorists





__





						Special Immigrant Visas (SIVs) for Iraqi and Afghan Translators/Interpreters
					






					travel.state.gov
				




"warnings" ?  looks like Biden is not heeding any warnings.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

gulfman said:


> Biden done surrendered.Those folks are on their own.


Putting Biden in line to be executed for treason.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> They were warned not to travel to a war zone. They also knew Trump reduced troop size from 13,000 to 2500  and had released 5,000 Taliban from prison in 2020.
> 
> Talk about "nanny state".


This thread is about what Biden is not doing, not about what the Americans in Afghanistan ARE doing.


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> These are the SIVs that friendly Afghans have to come to the US, but that's not who's coming here.  Afghans without documentation of any kind are who is coming here unvetted, some of whom could be terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SIV visas have been grossly neglected for 5 years.

The Department of State warns U.S. citizens against travel to Afghanistan. The security threat to all U.S. citizens in Afghanistan remains critical. This Travel Warning supersedes the Travel Warning for Afghanistan issued on June 27, 2012, and reminds U.S. citizens of ongoing security risks, including kidnapping and insurgent attacks.
US State Department Travel Warning For Afghanistan






						Afghanistan Travel Advisory - Level 4: Do Not Travel
					

Do not travel to Afghanistan due to COVID-19, crime, terrorism, civil unrest, kidnapping, and armed conflict. U.S. citizens wishing to depart Afghanistan




					af.usembassy.gov


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

jillian said:


> He said they weee going to keep troops nearby, dum dum
> 
> maybe Donald shouldn’t have said we were leaving without setting preconditions.


Do you know the slightest thing of what you're talking about, dingbat ?

Biden hasn't kept troops in Afghanistan or nearby, or anywhere to keep the Taliban from taking over, which they have done, and are killing Americans. Get it ?


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> This thread is about what Biden is not doing, not about what the Americans in Afghanistan ARE doing.



Grow up you old fool. The US cannot force Americans to leave Afghanistan.






						Afghanistan Travel Advisory - Level 4: Do Not Travel
					

Do not travel to Afghanistan due to COVID-19, crime, terrorism, civil unrest, kidnapping, and armed conflict. U.S. citizens wishing to depart Afghanistan




					af.usembassy.gov


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> LOLOL.. ENRON still doesn't have a pipeline across Afghanistan.


If it is in our national interest to have an oil pipe line anywhere in this world, and this in order to secure our military interest for the safety of our Homeland, then so be it. During world war two, all nation's in play we're strategically looking at ways to secure oil and resources to win the global war for themselves, and to bring security in the world for themselves afterwards. So during the war, the opposing nations in play "fought" to deny them those resources in the heat of war or battle. We have never truly stopped fighting the war's in the world, otherwise in the on going struggles between ideologies, culture's, and religious beliefs, and we have since just went into Lull's within the fight where peace is achieved until someone gets cocky again. Meanwhile strategies and resource minding is crucial even to this day if wanting to keep secure or to keep an edge on your opponents who are also strategically planning every single day in the same ways.

So surada, are you an enemy to America or not ? I've watched and read your post over time, and I would consider you as a person of interest for sure.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> The dangerous thing about Afghanistan at this time in history, is how political and radical the Biden administration is right now. If it were any other time in history, we'd see those American's being welcomed home from the war zone with fanfare, and huge receptions to be blasted all over our TV's, but nope nothing. It's as if they made these service men and women swear to secrecy not to speak to the media or anything about their experiences there, and what happened on their way out, and who has been left behind. Look at what happened to the one's that did speak out. Something is very rotten in Denmark I tell ya, and a cover up is taking place it seems. No one cares about what Trump's role was in it or any politician's role was in it, but what needs to be known now is the Truth. If we have unfinished business in Afghanistan, then we need to be aware of that, and we need to get to it. No politician should be using politics to cancel out our duties as American's, and especially our duties to stop murderers if we have knowledge of murderers murdering innocent people in the world.
> 
> God blessed us with the power and might to effect change, otherwise if change is needed in order to stop the carnage and killings of the innocents in the world, and if we decide to disobey and ignore the blessings that have been granted onto us, then those blessings will be taken away.


What is rotten is THERE *ARE NO* AMERICANS BROUGHT HOME, while Biden is hoodwinking America into thinking there are.  There is no "swear to secrecy not to speak to the media"  There just aren't any Americans who have come back.

And if Biden wants us to believe he has brought home 5,000 Americans, WHO ARE THEY, Joe ? NAMES PLEASE.  WHERE ARE THEY, Joe ?  SHOW THEM TO US, Joe.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> They were warned not to travel to a war zone. They also knew Trump reduced troop size from 13,000 to 2500  and had released 5,000 Taliban from prison in 2020.
> 
> Talk about "nanny state".



Slight correction!  

Released 5000 Taliban AND ISIS K PRISONERS.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What is rotten is THERE *ARE NO* AMERICANS BROUGHT HOME, while Biden is hoodwinking America into thinking there are.  There is no "swear to secrecy not to speak to the media"  There just aren't any Americans who have come back.
> 
> And if Biden wants us to believe he has brought home 5,000 Americans, WHO ARE THEY, Joe ? NAMES PLEASE.  WHERE ARE THEY, Joe ?  SHOW THEM TO US, Joe.


Interesting indeed.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> SIV visas have been grossly neglected for 5 years.
> 
> The Department of State warns U.S. citizens against travel to Afghanistan. The security threat to all U.S. citizens in Afghanistan remains critical. This Travel Warning supersedes the Travel Warning for Afghanistan issued on June 27, 2012, and reminds U.S. citizens of ongoing security risks, including kidnapping and insurgent attacks.
> US State Department Travel Warning For Afghanistan
> ...







AGAIN, its about BIDEN.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

surada said:


> Grow up you old fool. The US cannot force Americans to leave Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU are the "fool". Nobody said anything about "force".  I 'm talking about Americans who WANT to come home, and have been ABANDONED by Biden, because he pulled out the troops while those people were still there. And now they're being hunted down and killed by the Taliban. You can go back to sleep now. Looks like you never woke up this morning.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Slight correction!
> 
> Released 5000 Taliban AND ISIS K PRISONERS.






Thread is not about Trump either.  (Deflection Police)


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Slight correction!
> 
> Released 5000 Taliban AND ISIS K PRISONERS.


So why did Biden if had knowledge of this that you claim, act in a recklace manor concerning the Exodus from Afghanistan ???? He got 13 Marines killed because of this ignorance, and I don't think Trump released these prisoner's, so would you mind proving your assertions to the class. We don't want any indirect releasing information on the release, but we want a direct release information that would be credited to Trump's decisions directly.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 10, 2021)

Maybe somebody in this thread has seen some Americans who Biden brought back from Afghanistan (if there are any).  If so, post pictures and names.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> View attachment 549975
> 
> Thread is not about Trump either.  (Deflection Police)


Agree


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What is rotten is THERE *ARE NO* AMERICANS BROUGHT HOME, while Biden is hoodwinking America into thinking there are.  There is no "swear to secrecy not to speak to the media"  There just aren't any Americans who have come back.
> 
> And if Biden wants us to believe he has brought home 5,000 Americans, WHO ARE THEY, Joe ? NAMES PLEASE.  WHERE ARE THEY, Joe ?  SHOW THEM TO US, Joe.


The military was responsible for the evacuation.   And the military, who loaded the evacuees on to the planes, gave us the number of 5000, were Americans out of the 125 k evacuated, visa holders were the rest.

The Afghani Americans left to evacuate, are citizens who chose to be there, and for the most part, chose to stay....for various reasons of their own....  i.e. some wanted to stay with family or friends or coworkers who did not have visas approved to come here....

Some Afghani Americans have changed their minds and want to come home now....  Even without their families/friends who don't have visas....  We are doing what we can, to get those Americans out.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> View attachment 549975
> 
> Thread is not about Trump either.  (Deflection Police)


It is not in the least, off topic!


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> YOU are the "fool". Nobody said anything about "force".  I 'm talking about Americans who WANT to come home, and have been ABANDONED by Biden, because he pulled out the troops while those people were still there. And now they're being hunted down and killed by the Taliban. You can go back to sleep now. Looks like you never woke up this morning.



Stop lying...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> So why did Biden if had knowledge of this that you claim, act in a recklace manor concerning the Exodus from Afghanistan ???? He got 13 Marines killed because of this ignorance, and I don't think Trump released these prisoner's, so would you mind proving your assertions to the class. We don't want any indirect releasing information on the release, but we want a direct release information that would be credited to Trump's decisions directly.


Simply partisan hogwash.  You have no idea, on however the exit may have occured or changed or was different, that there would not have been a suicide bomber attack by ISIS K.










						ISIS-K suicide bomber released from prison just before Kabul attack: report
					

Abdul Rehman Al-Loghri was among those let out of the Afghan-controlled prison at Bagram Air Base on Aug. 15 after the Taliban seized control of the region.




					nypost.com
				












						ISIS-K suicide bomber who carried out deadly Kabul airport attack had been released from prison days earlier
					

The ISIS-K suicide bomber who carried out a terrorist attack at Kabul international airport in late August, killing 13 US service members and dozens of Afghans, had been released from a prison near Kabul just days earlier when the Taliban took control of the area, according to three US officials.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hellokitty (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Simply partisan hogwash.  You have no idea, on however the exit may have occured or changed or was different, that there would not have been a suicide bomber attack by ISIS K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay so you have provided a link showing FJB abandoning Bagram Air Base leading directly to the release of prisoners, now can you provide one as requested showing direct release of prisoners relating to an order from TRUMP?


----------



## surada (Oct 10, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Okay so you have provided a link showing FJB abandoning Bagram Air Base leading directly to the release of prisoners, now can you provide one as requested showing direct release of prisoners relating to an order from TRUMP?



Trump's deadline for the release of 5,000 Taliban prisoners was September 2020 and that was accomplished on time.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm shocked he hasn't disbanded the entire military!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 10, 2021)

The Op should go to Afghanistan and show Biden how it's done.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 10, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I'm shocked he hasn't disbanded the entire military!!!


The president can't do that, Congress can.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 10, 2021)

Hellokitty said:


> Okay so you have provided a link showing FJB abandoning Bagram Air Base leading directly to the release of prisoners, now can you provide one as requested showing direct release of prisoners relating to an order from TRUMP?


Only the USA/ Trump agreement with the Taliban that all prisons were to be emptied, and prisoners must be released by the Afghani gvt.  The USA said ok, even though we knew it was not just Taliban in those prisons, but Isis as well.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Simply partisan hogwash.  You have no idea, on however the exit may have occured or changed or was different, that there would not have been a suicide bomber attack by ISIS K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said that Trump released the prisoner's. Show us how you know this or show us how what you say is fact ? We want direct quotes or communication's of Trump being involved in the release of these prisoner's. Thanks


----------



## Winston (Oct 10, 2021)

protectionist said:


> YOU are the "fool". Nobody said anything about "force".  I 'm talking about Americans who WANT to come home, and have been ABANDONED by Biden, because he pulled out the troops while those people were still there. And now they're being hunted down and killed by the Taliban. You can go back to sleep now. Looks like you never woke up this morning.


Sorry, but I got no sympathy for them.  They knew the day was coming that the troops were leaving.  Since March, they could have taken a FREE flight out of the country.


----------



## Winston (Oct 10, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> You said that Trump released the prisoner's. Show us how you know this or show us how what you say is fact ? We want direct quotes or communication's of Trump being involved in the release of these prisoner's. Thanks











						Yes, the Trump administration in 2020 agreed to the release of 5,000 Taliban prisoners
					

Peace talks between the Afghanistan government and the Taliban, which never made substantial progress, didn’t begin until after the release of the prisoners.




					www.verifythis.com


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 10, 2021)

Winston said:


> Yes, the Trump administration in 2020 agreed to the release of 5,000 Taliban prisoners
> 
> 
> Peace talks between the Afghanistan government and the Taliban, which never made substantial progress, didn’t begin until after the release of the prisoners.
> ...


A prisoner swap eh ? Pelosi agreed with it eh ?? Ok so who else agreed with the looming disaster over there in our government, otherwise for which undoubtedly didn't gauge the situation right whether it be back then or now, otherwise if that is the consensus or the case on such a matter ?? Is this why Biden went along with the dates no matter what, because he either believed in the withdrawal in it's entirety or was it that he wanted to use it politically in hopes that it was destined for failure in order to get after Trump by way of the situation or regardless of ???

Allowing Afghanistan to go back to Taliban rule was amazing, but it seems that our government then and now was all for it. Wow. No wonder Biden wouldn't relent or walk cautiously in the situation, because he was for it also. I guess it's on him, because he was in charge of it, so anything that went wrong goes to his doorstep or do you think Biden isn't capable of making decisions like that alone ???


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The military was responsible for the evacuation.   And the military, who loaded the evacuees on to the planes, gave us the number of 5000, were Americans out of the 125 k evacuated, visa holders were the rest.
> 
> The Afghani Americans left to evacuate, are citizens who chose to be there, and for the most part, chose to stay....for various reasons of their own....  i.e. some wanted to stay with family or friends or coworkers who did not have visas approved to come here....
> 
> Some Afghani Americans have changed their minds and want to come home now....  Even without their families/friends who don't have visas....  We are doing what we can, to get those Americans out.


Who is "we" doing what we can? In any case, no, nobody is doing anything to get those Americans out, and nobody has presented a shred of evidence that ANY American has been rescued, and evacuated.  Just the military saying the number 5000, is the same thing as Joe Biden (Commander in Chief of it) saying that number.  The whole world knows that he is a lying, corrupt opportunist swine, and his words aren't worth a wooden nickel.

I am guessing , but I believe ZERO Americans have been rescued and evacuated. There is only ONE WAY to get them out. The French showed how to do it. They went in with a powerful force of military strength that the Taliban could not counter, and with a massive convoy of SUVs and buses, they loaded the people up, drove them to the airport, and loaded them in planes.

I've already posted the videos. I'll try to find them and post them again here for the still clueless.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> It is not in the least, off topic!


When I say it OFF TOPIC, it is 100% OFF TOPIC.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Stop lying...


Start presenting evidence to make an accusation.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump's deadline for the release of 5,000 Taliban prisoners was September 2020 and that was accomplished on time.


...............


..............


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I'm shocked he hasn't disbanded the entire military!!!


Or declared us a colony of China and Mexico.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The Op should go to Afghanistan and show Biden how it's done.


1.  Been there....

2.   the French showed him how it's done.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> The president can't do that, Congress can.


This "president" doesn't know the meaning of the word _"can't"_.  Want a list of all the laws he is breaking, every day ?  While bragging about them on video...


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Only the USA/ Trump agreement with the Taliban that all prisons were to be emptied, and prisoners must be released by the Afghani gvt.  The USA said ok, even though we knew it was not just Taliban in those prisons, but Isis as well.


...

 and not just somebody talking about it. Show us a copy of the agreement, with the pertinent words highlighted or underlined.

Now back to the TOPIC >>  Joe Biden.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Winston said:


> Sorry, but I got no sympathy for them.  They knew the day was coming that the troops were leaving.  Since March, they could have taken a FREE flight out of the country.


FALSE!  Biden suddenly pulled the troops out whole the Americans were still there. Nobody would have imagined such a stupid thing like that would be done.  Got to be one of the most incredibly dumb things any head of state of any country has ever done. Everyone was taken by surprise.

And it doesn't serve the American people well to try to defend Biden, when nothing he is doing is for the American people's benefit, and a lot of it is very harmful.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2021)

I see you still have not gone and saved those people as of yet, what's the hold up?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> A prisoner swap eh ? Pelosi agreed with it eh ?? Ok so who else agreed with the looming disaster over there in our government, otherwise for which undoubtedly didn't gauge the situation right whether it be back then or now, otherwise if that is the consensus or the case on such a matter ?? Is this why Biden went along with the dates no matter what, because he either believed in the withdrawal in it's entirety or was it that he wanted to use it politically in hopes that it was destined for failure in order to get after Trump by way of the situation or regardless of ???
> 
> Allowing Afghanistan to go back to Taliban rule was amazing, but it seems that our government then and now was all for it. Wow. No wonder Biden wouldn't relent or walk cautiously in the situation, because he was for it also. I guess it's on him, because he was in charge of it, so anything that went wrong goes to his doorstep or do you think Biden isn't capable of making decisions like that alone ???


Interesting thoughts.  Looking at the Doha agreement, it might be noted that the US was only releasing non-combatant (white-collar) prisoners in conjunction with these words of Part 1, Section C of the agreement > _"the Taliban commits that its released prisoners will be committed to the responsibilities mentioned in this agreement so that they will not pose a threat to the security of the United States and its allies."_



			https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Agreement-For-Bringing-Peace-to-Afghanistan-02.29.20.pdf
		


Obviously, this would not be related to hardened, terrorist fighters.

Now back to the TOPIC.  All the talk about prisoner release, is really just a deflection from the TOPIC of this thread > Joe Biden needs to rescue stranded Americans.  NOW,


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I see you still have not gone and saved those people as of yet, what's the hold up?


I spent a week in Afghanistan, and 3 months in Iraq. How about you ?

PS - you're OFF TOPIC. Get on the TOPIC or get out of the thread, Mr Deflection.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> ...............View attachment 550318..............View attachment 550319



You never have any facts, do you?

A February 2020 agreement between the Taliban and the Trump administration called for the release of 5,000 Taliban members who were in Afghan prisons. Afghanistan’s government has said that the 5,000 Taliban prisoners were released. A Congressional Research Service report said the release was completed in September 2020.
Fact-check: Did Trump free 5,000 Taliban prisoners during ...
www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/fact-check-did-trump-free-5000-taliban-prisoners-during-his-term/ar-AANZ5eZ
www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/fact-check-did-trump-free-5000-taliban-prison


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

Kabul resumes Taliban prisoner release clearing hurdles for talks
					

The much-delayed release is an important step towards breaking an impasse that has delayed the start of peace talks.




					www.aljazeera.com
				












						Trump put 5,000 Taliban fighters back in battle and tied Biden’s hands in Afghanistan
					

It’s amazing how America’s national security landscape changed in just four years. With the Islamic State on the ropes after the fall of Mosul, in February 2017 defense expert Andrew Exum proclaimed, “Donald Trump will defeat ISIS and it will mostly be...




					www.dailykos.com
				













						How prisoner releases bolstered the Taliban to victory
					

Former prisoners like Hafizdullah have become a more common presence in the country.




					nypost.com


----------



## gipper (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Biden suddenly pulled the troops out whole the Americans were still there. Nobody would have imagined such a stupid thing like that would be done.  Got to be one of the most incredibly dumb things any head of state of any country has ever done. Everyone was taken by surprise.
> 
> And it doesn't serve the American people well to try to defend Biden, when nothing he is doing is for the American people's benefit, and a lot of it is very harmful.


Imperialists never learn.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

gipper said:


> Imperialists never learn.











						How prisoner releases bolstered the Taliban to victory
					

Former prisoners like Hafizdullah have become a more common presence in the country.




					nypost.com


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I spent a week in Afghanistan, and 3 months in Iraq. How about you ?
> 
> PS - you're OFF TOPIC. Get on the TOPIC or get out of the thread, Mr Deflection.



Run away now, chickenheart.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The whole world knows that he is a lying, corrupt opportunist swine


The whole world KNOWS we booted the former president Trump, who is a lying, corrupt opportunist swine.


----------



## gipper (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The whole world KNOWS we booted the former president Trump, who is a lying, corrupt opportunist swine.


True and I agree it’s a good thing. Unfortunately we installed a lying corrupt opportunist with a touch of senility.

No change.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

gipper said:


> True and I agree it’s a good thing. Unfortunately we installed a lying corrupt opportunist with a touch of senility.
> 
> No change.


He's not that bad, gipper....  You have to weigh it, now a days....  they are not "all the same"..... neither are perfect....


----------



## gipper (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> He's not that bad, gipper....  You have to weigh it, now a days....  they are not "all the same"..... neither are perfect....


No. Joe is likely worse than Don. Don was dumb and narcissistic. Joe is a life long corrupt politician who is completely controlled by the oligarchy, big corporations, and intelligence community.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Oct 11, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Just how many US citizens are there now, do you know???


SHERI
    Why should there be ANY US citizens left behind? Why are Afghans who have not been vetted and have no connection with helping our Military even here? Why are those with GREEN CARDS still there and why is it up to private citizens to help them to leave?
   Not going to get answers from this Biden ASS KISSER


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> You never have any facts, do you?
> 
> A February 2020 agreement between the Taliban and the Trump administration called for the release of 5,000 Taliban members who were in Afghan prisons. Afghanistan’s government has said that the 5,000 Taliban prisoners were released. A Congressional Research Service report said the release was completed in September 2020.
> Fact-check: Did Trump free 5,000 Taliban prisoners during ...
> ...


That has nothing to do with the FACTS that I addressed in Post # 51, Mr DEFLECTION-DODGE.

Secondly as I already stated , all this prisoner release yammering is OFF TOPIC.

Now back to the TOPIC. All the talk about prisoner release, is really just a deflection from the TOPIC of this thread > Joe Biden needs to rescue stranded Americans. NOW.

Some people have to be told twice.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That has nothing to do with the FACTS that I addressed in Post # 51, Mr DEFLECTION-DODGE.
> 
> Secondly as I already stated , all this prisoner release yammering is OFF TOPIC.
> 
> ...



Stop your magical thinking, you old fool.

Afghanistan is extremely dangerous. ...
Kidnapping is a serious and ongoing threat. ...
Avoid large public gatherings. ...
The frequency of attacks in Kabul, and across the country, increased in 2020 with many killed and wounded. ...
Aid workers are not safe from the threat of terrorism or kidnapping. .


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Kabul resumes Taliban prisoner release clearing hurdles for talks
> 
> 
> The much-delayed release is an important step towards breaking an impasse that has delayed the start of peace talks.
> ...







you're OFF TOPIC. Get on the TOPIC or get out of the thread, Mr Deflection.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> View attachment 550602
> 
> you're OFF TOPIC. Get on the TOPIC or get out of the thread, Mr Deflection.



Is Kabul still dangerous? – Sidmartinbio.org





						Is Kabul still dangerous? – Sidmartinbio.org
					






					www.sidmartinbio.org
				



Apr 24, 2019 · Is Kabul still dangerous? T he frequency of attacks in Kabul, and across the country, increased in 2020 with many killed and wounded. The level of violence is not expected to ease in 2021. There are credible reports of imminent attacks. Aid and humanitarian workers are not safe from the threat of terrorism or kidnapping. Is Afghanistan actually dangerous?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Gipper,

This thread has nothing to do with imperialism. Get on topic or get out of the thread.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

Kabul Maternity Ward Attack Shows Dangers Afghan …








						A Brutal Maternity Ward Attack Highlights the Dangers Afghan Women Face
					

'They came to kill the mothers'




					time.com
				



May 19, 2020 · After a Devastating Attack on a Kabul Maternity Ward, Afghan Women Face Increased Dangers Nurses with newborns at Ataturk hospital in Kabul on May 13, 2020. These newborns were rescued during an ...


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Gipper,
> 
> This thread has nothing to do with imperialism. Get on topic or get out of the thread.




How dangerous is Kabul? – Taliban Kabul – Questions And ...





						How dangerous is Kabul? - Taliban Kabul - Questions And Answers
					

If you're caught in an affected area, find a safe place and stay indoors. The frequency of attacks in Kabul, and across the country are increasing with many killed and wounded. The level of violence is escalating. Aid and humanitarian workers are not safe from the threat of terrorism or kidnapping.



					laimachemohamed.com
				



How dangerous is Kabul? If you’re caught in an affected area, find a safe place and stay indoors. The frequency of attacks in Kabul, and across the country are increasing with many killed and wounded.

What Living in Kabul Is Really Like – The Diplomat








						What Living in Kabul Is Really Like
					

Afghanistan’s capital is not even half as dangerous as everyone thinks.



					thediplomat.com
				



This is not to say that violence is not a problem in Kabul. Yes, there are suicide attacks. And yes, these attacks are horrible. However, there isn’t an explosion or a firefight on every street ...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.
> 
> Even if the numbers the Biden administration is announcing were true, one would ask why so many Afghans (almost none of whom have VISAs or any documentation, and whose friendliness to America is a question mark) -and why so relatively few Americans ?
> 
> ...


When that dipshit Obama funded, armed and trained terrorists-----such as Alqueda Al Nursa and others and allowed ISIS to run free to kill and rape at their whim especially in Syria.......to attack Assad of Syria creating millions of refugees to be sent to Europe creating all those rape gangs---it was done to change the face of Europe in Muslim as per the Sauds and others paying for this nonsense.  Now they are purposely targeting the US for the same shit...sending in Afghan refugees and they certainly don't want the Christian Afghans but the muslims one who do the most damage.


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> When that dipshit Obama funded, armed and trained terrorists-----such as Alqueda Al Nursa and others and allowed ISIS to run free to kill and rape at their whim especially in Syria.......to attack Assad of Syria creating millions of refugees to be sent to Europe creating all those rape gangs---it was done to change the face of Europe in Muslim as per the Sauds and others paying for this nonsense.  Now they are purposely targeting the US for the same shit...sending in Afghan refugees and they certainly don't want the Christian Afghans but the muslims one who do the most damage.



You poor deluded man..........


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Kabul Maternity Ward Attack Shows Dangers Afghan …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunnis are targeting Shi-ites for genocide opting to take out the Breeders and their newborns first because they are less likely to be able to fight back.  Muslim men are rather pathetic this way.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> You poor deluded man..........


You don't like the truth?


----------



## surada (Oct 11, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Sunnis are targeting Shi-ites for genocide opting to take out the Breeders and their newborns first because they are less likely to be able to fight back.  Muslim men are rather pathetic this way.



You mean Deobandi?





Turtlesoup said:


> You don't like the truth?



You are totally ignorant about Syria.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The whole world KNOWS we booted the former president Trump, who is a lying, corrupt opportunist swine.


No, Trump was a CARING, AMERICAN nationalist, incredibly successful president, who gave us a long list of great things. He truly made America great again (see list of 55 ACCOMPLISHMENTS), after the failures, race-baiting and race rioting of the Obama years.

Biden is the lying, corrupt opportunist swine, who is NOT an American, he is a globalist INTERnationalist who is destroying America.

And you are an OFF TOPIC derailer, who needs to post on topic, or get out of the thread, before I start reporting all this derailing, trolling.
 I always give a FAIR WARNING first.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

gipper said:


> True and I agree it’s a good thing. Unfortunately we installed a lying corrupt opportunist with a touch of senility.
> 
> No change.


"Installed" is just the right word for it. Installed, who should have been elected.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> He's not that bad, gipper....  You have to weigh it, now a days....  they are not "all the same"..... neither are perfect....


He is THAT bad, and far worse.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SHERI
> Why should there be ANY US citizens left behind? Why are Afghans who have not been vetted and have no connection with helping our Military even here? Why are those with GREEN CARDS still there and why is it up to private citizens to help them to leave?
> Not going to get answers from this Biden ASS KISSER


Pretty amazing how bad Biden is, how awful are the things he's been doing, and how there can be people in here who actually defend him.   Particularly amazing when you consider that he is in free fall in even the Democrat polls  (38% approval Quinnipiac)


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Stop your magical thinking, you old fool.
> 
> Afghanistan is extremely dangerous. ...
> Kidnapping is a serious and ongoing threat. ...
> ...


What the hell does any of that gobbledegook have to do with the post you quoted, or the topic of this thread ?  Get on topic, bonehead.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

surada said:


> Is Kabul still dangerous? – Sidmartinbio.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, Afghanistan's not actually dangerous.  We just have Taliban going house to house hunting down Americans, and Afghans who cooperated with the military and killing them when they find them, that's all.  Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.




Not Shocking: The Taliban Are Hunting Americans Stranded by Biden in Afghanistan​Are we shocked? The Taliban know as long as Joe Dementia remains president, we’re not going to re-invade. We’re out of Afghanistan. Our longest war is over. It was a

Taliban soldiers are reportedly going door-to-door and executing people – 'They haven't stopped killing'​After the Taliban seized Afghanistan last month, it made a point of issuing conciliatory words. But worrying reports are already emerging about its brutal rule.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> When that dipshit Obama funded, armed and trained terrorists-----such as Alqueda Al Nursa and others and allowed ISIS to run free to kill and rape at their whim especially in Syria.......to attack Assad of Syria creating millions of refugees to be sent to Europe creating all those rape gangs---it was done to change the face of Europe in Muslim as per the Sauds and others paying for this nonsense.  Now they are purposely targeting the US for the same shit...sending in Afghan refugees and they certainly don't want the Christian Afghans but the muslims one who do the most damage.


Sounds about right. Sure isn't much care being taken by Biden with all those Afghans (unvetted, unvaccinated, undocumented) he's bringing in. Apparently, Biden sees them as more VOTES for him, same as those he's hauling in at the Mexican border.  

Bound to be some jihad terrorists and ordinary criminals among them. Germany went into convulsions after they brought them in over there.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> He is THAT bad, and far worse.


Your Reich Wing News/Media all in unison, certainly dishes you that hate propaganda 24/7 to brainwash you!!!  And it worked.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

gipper said:


> No. Joe is likely worse than Don. Don was dumb and narcissistic. Joe is a life long corrupt politician who is completely controlled by the oligarchy, big corporations, and intelligence community.


No he isnt!   

Putting everyone in the same big basket, or painting them all, with a big broad brush, serves no purpose, but an excuse for those who are truly corrupt and break the law.....imo.


----------



## Winston (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> That has nothing to do with the FACTS that I addressed in Post # 51, Mr DEFLECTION-DODGE.
> 
> Secondly as I already stated , all this prisoner release yammering is OFF TOPIC.
> 
> ...


Why?  Why the fawk should Biden be rescuing American citizens, who had more than a years notice to leave, now?


----------



## gipper (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> No he isnt!
> 
> Putting everyone in the same big basket, or painting them all, with a big broad brush, serves no purpose, but an excuse for those who are truly corrupt and break the law.....imo.


I don’t know how you can ignore the facts about Biden. Well, I guess I can. You are a partisan D.

You no doubt think Ds like O and Hill are great politicians.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

gipper said:


> I don’t know how you can ignore the facts about Biden. Well, I guess I can. You are a partisan D.
> 
> You no doubt think Ds like O and Hill are great politicians.


What actual facts, do you have gipper?  I'd like to read about what you are concerned with that you say is corruption.


----------



## gipper (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> What actual facts, do you have gipper?  I'd like to read about what you are concerned with that you say is corruption.


Joe’s 50 year track record.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Interesting thoughts.  Looking at the Doha agreement, it might be noted that the US was only releasing non-combatant (white-collar) prisoners in conjunction with these words of Part 1, Section C of the agreement > _"the Taliban commits that its released prisoners will be committed to the responsibilities mentioned in this agreement so that they will not pose a threat to the security of the United States and its allies."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All prisoners were released under the agreement, hardened criminals as well.  The Taliban promised they would control their Taliban prisoners released, they would not attack or harm Americans.  (They could attack and kill Afghani)  But the Taliban could make no promises for ISIS K prisoners also released....as all key prisons were emptied.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Your Reich Wing News/Media all in unison, certainly dishes you that hate propaganda 24/7 to brainwash you!!!  And it worked.


That's what your left wing propaganda machine does, and you are DUPED.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> No he isnt!
> 
> Putting everyone in the same big basket, or painting them all, with a big broad brush, serves no purpose, but an excuse for those who are truly corrupt and break the law.....imo.


Want to let us us in on what in blazes you're talking about.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Winston said:


> Why?  Why the fawk should Biden be rescuing American citizens, who had more than a years notice to leave, now?


Because the # 1 responsibility of the government is protection of the people.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> What actual facts, do you have gipper?  I'd like to read about what you are concerned with that you say is corruption.


Whaaaat ?  You are unaware of the Biden family corruption history ?

Try this for starters >>









						How five members of Joe Biden’s family got rich through his connections
					

Political figures have long used their families to route power and benefits for their own self-enrichment. In my new book, “Profiles in Corruption: Abuse of Power by America’s Progressive Elite,” o…




					nypost.com


----------



## protectionist (Oct 11, 2021)

Care4all said:


> All prisoners were released under the agreement, hardened criminals as well.  The Taliban promised they would control their Taliban prisoners released, they would not attack or harm Americans.  (They could attack and kill Afghani)  But the Taliban could make no promises for ISIS K prisoners also released....as all key prisons were emptied.


1.  prisoner release is not the TOPIC.

2.  Taliban have been killing people left & right.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 6, 2021)

RE:  Biden Must Send Troops Back To Afghanistan-Rescue Americans
SUBTOPIC: Control over East Jerusalem
※→ et al,
*(COMMENT)*

As a nation, the decision was made that the Democratic Candidate should be the leader of America.

Whether US Forces are deployed back to Afghanistan is a decision for the "Commander-in-Chief."  He is the duly elected leader of America.  He is not a world leader or a coalition leader.  But he is our leader.  

Whatever the ground truth is in Afghanistan, we put the Democratic Candidate into office and now we must follow the leader.

It is simple.  A child can understand it.  We must respect the Office of the President, no matter the cost to the reputation of America, or what losses America may suffer as an outcome of those decisions.






_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## surada (Dec 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Because the # 1 responsibility of the government is protection of the people.



The government can't force Americans to leave Afghanistan, you idiot.

The US government cannot protect you in a foreign country.. The US has NO JURISDICTION  in foreign countries.

You do know Afghanistan has been a war zone since 1974 and the US State Dept has had DO NOT TRAVEL warnings for well over a decade.


----------



## surada (Dec 6, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Sounds about right. Sure isn't much care being taken by Biden with all those Afghans (unvetted, unvaccinated, undocumented) he's bringing in. Apparently, Biden sees them as more VOTES for him, same as those he's hauling in at the Mexican border.
> 
> Bound to be some jihad terrorists and ordinary criminals among them. Germany went into convulsions after they brought them in over there.



Those unvetted Afghans acted as translators to help our troops ..  Germany didn't invade Afghanistan , stupid.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 24, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Biden Must Send Troops Back To Afghanistan-Rescue Americans
> SUBTOPIC: Control over East Jerusalem
> ※→ et al,
> *(COMMENT)*
> ...


Wrong.

Leaders are not kings or dictator's in America, and we have a system that can deal with bad leader's before they destroy our reputation around the world, and worse destroy us.

Now if we've abandoned that, then we will reep what we've sewn. The way it looks is that we've abandoned that in favor of.


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Dec 31, 2021)

The last Americans to leave Afghanistan were probably CIA agents. They don't talk to the press.


----------



## bambu. (Jan 7, 2022)

protectionist said:


> What in the world is Joe Biden doing ? Is this a crazy man ? He claims to have evacuated 124,000 PEOPLE from Afghanistan, BUT ONLY 6000 AMERICANS. I highly doubt that even 1000 or maybe even 100, or maybe even 10 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan.
> 
> Even if the numbers the Biden administration is announcing were true, one would ask why so many Afghans (almost none of whom have VISAs or any documentation, and whose friendliness to America is a question mark) -and why so relatively few Americans ?
> 
> ...


What?
Surely not!
If so, it's a total outrage!

This is another perfect example of why the President should not have absolute power.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Those unvetted Afghans acted as translators to help our troops ..  Germany didn't invade Afghanistan , stupid.


Fool, nobody, including you, has an inkling as to who those unvetted Afghans are. You got any names ? We do know that hundreds of Afghan translators never got out.  Of course not,  The taliban were controlling the airport gates. That was shown on TV.  DUH!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 8, 2022)

surada said:


> The government can't force Americans to leave Afghanistan, you idiot.
> 
> The US government cannot protect you in a foreign country.. The US has NO JURISDICTION  in foreign countries.
> 
> You do know Afghanistan has been a war zone since 1974 and the US State Dept has had DO NOT TRAVEL warnings for well over a decade.


Wow, are you ever distorted in the political head. Sounds like you have liberal brain disease.

Cure 1 -  we are talking about Americans whose lives are in immense danger (if the taliban has not already slaughtered them).  Only a deranged mind would want to remain in Afghanistan with the Taliban in charge, and going house to house, hunting them down.

2.  Cure 2 - The US has "jurisdiction"* ANYWHERE on Earth*, to protect American citizens, and allies, and American property. 
The Japs and Germans found that out in World War 2.






3.  Cure 3 - We are not talking about travelers.  We are talking about Americans who LIVED in Afghanistan while working for the DOD, DIA, and civilians working for the US govt.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 8, 2022)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Biden Must Send Troops Back To Afghanistan-Rescue Americans
> SUBTOPIC: Control over East Jerusalem
> ※→ et al,
> *(COMMENT)*
> ...


*SUCKER!*


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 14, 2022)

Biden has no time to do this, he touches the boys' butts, don't distract him.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 31, 2022)

UN: More than 100 former Afghan troops, officials killed since Taliban takeover
					

The United Nations reportedly has received “credible allegations” that more than 100 former Afghanistan government officials, troops and those who worked with coalition forces have been killed since the Taliban took control of the country in mid-August, despite assurances from the militant group...




					www.foxnews.com


----------

